# fix for rear parcel shelf



## RUSS964 (Jul 5, 2017)

All,

just done this in less than an hour

great instructions here, http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=449179

parts here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 2749.l2649

newer brackets have screws and a way better design, if your rattling, swap them!


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

You'll need one of these as well: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-RT003-L ... B000RU7IXU


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Just bought a bracket and a parcel shelf.
On my list of jobs to do - thanks for the link RUSS964


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I just got some epoxy glue....that shit is stronger than the plastic the bracket is made of.... Been two years now and no issues..... The skin on my fingers has even grown back now :roll:


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

C00P5TT5 said:


> I just got some epoxy glue....that shit is stronger than the plastic the bracket is made of.... Been two years now and no issues..... The skin on my fingers has even grown back now :roll:


Epoxy glue it is then


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mate glue it and support it (i used buckets) and it will not break again


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Mate glue it and support it (i used buckets) and it will not break again


Cheers


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anyone got images of how the Parcel Shelf Luggage Cover Attachment Parts Kit fits.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

got tired of the brackets breaking and did not want to go epoxy way, so I just put 2 self-tapping screws in each, 5 minute job, no trim removal.


----------



## Spike1306 (Sep 12, 2017)

Vanu said:


> got tired of the brackets breaking and did not want to go epoxy way, so I just put 2 self-tapping screws in each, 5 minute job, no trim removal.


Now this is what i am going to do, just picked the car up today and found one of the side bits is broken so will glue it then screw it, job done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

I did something similar but with 1 screw and it works a treat


----------



## Derek Duvall (Jun 13, 2017)

What length screws did you guys use? I'm wary of using anything too long in case it goes somewhere it shouldn't!


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

just enough so that they can go through the braket and C-pillar trim. Drilling a hole first is a must, don't worry, from what I've seen on pictures there's nothing important there that you can penetrate.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I foolishly leant on mine the other day and it popped [smiley=bomb.gif]

As a temporary fix I was going to try using a hot-glue-gun as that stuff goes solid. Squirt it and stick it in is my thinking.


----------

